# I used to work for nissan and....



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

i have saw a video of the new gtr going around a test track.
it was at a nmuk site briefing in may.
anyone else here,from nissan who saw it ?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

carterjohn said:


> i have saw a video of the new gtr going around a test track.
> it was at a nmuk site briefing in may.
> anyone else here,from nissan who saw it ?



My friends brothers uncle has one..opcorn:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

psd1 said:


> My friends brothers uncle has one..opcorn:


A test track or a new GTR?opcorn:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I saw one in my dreams, then I realised it was a 3000 GTO and therefore a nightmare.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

fair enough,it didnt look very nice.

im amazed anyone would think i made this up.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

AJFleming said:


> I saw one in my dreams, then I realised it was a 3000 GTO and therefore a nightmare.


LOL no mitsies :squintdan


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

carterjohn said:


> fair enough,it didnt look very nice.
> 
> im amazed anyone would think i made this up.


So does he have the new GTR?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

There are enough UK suppliers making/developing parts for the new GT-R, so I would not be surprised of there were the odd mule of some sort in the UK.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

yep I definately saw one in Taplow last week, didnt like the neons - a bit too much for my liking. As for the gulf wing doors, nah..


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Carter John, sorry mate typical reaction round here nowadays.
The promo video has been in the public domain for some time.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> A test track or a new GTR?opcorn:


Crabs!!!!:sadwavey:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

JB. said:


> Carter John, sorry mate typical reaction round here nowadays.
> The promo video has been in the public domain for some time.


np m8 :chuckle: 

i just wish someone else who works at nissan would confirm it.
at one stage there was talk of building them at sunderland,i only worked there for around 2 years so i dont know if anything else has been said.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No they are going to build a test one in Wimborne first though.


Mick


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Crabs!!!!:sadwavey:


Your friend's brother's uncle has crabs???


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

psd1 said:


> My friends brothers uncle has one..opcorn:


Surely your friends brother's uncle is also your friend's uncle? lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Surely your friends brother's uncle is also your friend's uncle? lol


Where you're from, they'd also be your Sister and your Wife :chuckle: 


Sorry ........ Moley !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol @ that Robbie. Fair play.


----------



## lemsip (Nov 7, 2006)

hi 
carter john 
I work in the body shop in nissan
i to seen the vid
it looked alright to me.
thinking of getting a350z off the nevos if the cheap deals come back
cheers 
lemsip


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

i forgot about this post,the vid in question is the one that has just been released.


----------



## lemsip (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry to DDpost 
but the new r35 is not coming to sunderland thats just madness thinking that
its getting made in one of the flagship plant in japan on a manual line (ie NO robot spot welding it)


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

lemsip said:


> sorry to DDpost
> but the new r35 is not coming to sunderland thats just madness thinking that
> its getting made in one of the flagship plant in japan on a manual line (ie NO robot spot welding it)


LMAOF :clap: sorry I just couldnt help but laugh my ass of at your name lol 'lemsip' thats a brilliant name mate. my wife probley thinking I'm weird laughing. lol


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Robbie 733 said:


> Where you're from, they'd also be your Sister and your Wife :chuckle:


And formerly known as Robert.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

AJFleming said:


> I saw one in my dreams, then I realised it was a 3000 GTO and therefore a nightmare.


LMAO
How possible I missed that statement . . . The GTO and the PSIII, AJs favorite Made in Japan machines . . . .:chuckle:


----------



## lemsip (Nov 7, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> LMAOF :clap: sorry I just couldnt help but laugh my ass of at your name lol 'lemsip' thats a brilliant name mate. my wife probley thinking I'm weird laughing. lol


hey cheers bonnie lad 
i had a cold when i named myself and thats what i woz drinking at the time hehhehehehe:thumbsup:


----------

